# decisions decisions



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

if you wanted to reward yourself with something special would you go the oberon route or the higher grade noreve?  Especially if you could only do one and it was going to  be your last cover?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I prefer oberon because it has a design on it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I prefer the Oberon. I like the colors of the Noreve and the rail system they use, but I feel it's just a bit too small for complete protection.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Oberon!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I prefer the Noreve because of its compactness and rail system -- the Oberon adds excessive (imho) bulk to a sleek device.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

My vote is for Oberon. The colors and designs are wonderful and the leather is just a treat to hold, feel, and smell.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You already have a Noreve, right?  I'd go with the Oberon for two reasons:  You haven't seen one in person yet, so it's tough to decide whether or not you like it, and it most likely will resell faster & at a larger percentage of what you paid if you decide you don't like it after all.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll be in the minority, and go with noreve.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I actually just purchased a Noreve Cover  (Ambition line, pebbled leather in Chestnut) as a reward for not buying a new iphone!      I just like the style and simplicity of the Noreve covers.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

mmpierce said:


> I actually just purchased a Noreve Cover (Ambition line, pebbled leather in Chestnut) as a reward for not buying a new iphone!


lol I like your style. I couldn't buy plane tickets this month ($275), so I bought a new purse ($150) instead.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

tashab said:


> lol I like your style. I couldn't buy plane tickets this month ($275), so I bought a new purse ($150) instead.


Funny how we slant things to suit out mood! I still want an iPhone, but have decided to wait until my contract ends with Alltel. For now...


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My vote is also for oberon.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I like them all equally!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

My vote is for a Noreve because I love mine so.
But if you already have one, I would get an Oberon.
And vice versa.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

tashab said:


> lol I like your style. I couldn't buy plane tickets this month ($275), so I bought a new purse ($150) instead.


I didn't feel right spending money on a KDX, so I ordered a second decalgirl skin and second Oberon cover for K1.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Oberon


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I vote Oberon. Mainly because I would like one (but they are a bit too steep for me ATM) and they have so many different styles to choose from. You can't really go wrong with it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Oberon!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Another vote for Oberon here.

Although I have never tried the noreve. I just really love my Oberon cover that's why I voted for it.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I went with Noreve. The Oberon's are gorgeous, but they looked a bit more bulky to me. I wanted a tighter fit, and I love Noreve's rail system. No straps, no velcro.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Oberon


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love my Oberon.


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

What other covers do you have?

What do you like?

Personal preference.... Oberon lovers here will encourage the Oberon, while Noreve folks are voting for the Noreve.  Both are very, very nice, but what do YOU want?


----------

